# Грыжа шейного отдела С5-С6



## UVI (2 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте, Мне 30 лет. 
У меня грыжа с5-с6 , Небольшая , 3мм в лево , но позвоночный канал сужен от рождения . Из симптомов было только:  2 раза за пол года шею резко заклинивало от боли на неделю , проходило само . После последнего раза появился в  шум в левом ухе в виде пульса , усиливающийся при повороте головы в лево . И в левой кисти с наружней стороны прямо по центру ,  периодично несколько раз в день покалывает ( как буд-то 1 раз укол иглой и моментально проходит.  Появилось 3 недели назад) .
Так же стабильно высокий пульс . У меня раньше пульс в состоянии покоя был около 65 , сейчас стабильно 78-88 . Давление либо в норме , либо чуть повышено до 130/85 . Онемения конечностей нет . Были и до сих пор присутствуют  неврологические нарушения в виде страхов , ощущения нехватки воздуха . Все это началось пол года назад . Про грыжу узнал неделю назад . Боли на данной момент в шее практически нет .
Скажите , шансы на резорбцию большие ? Можно ли ее ускорить перцовыми пластырями или грелками? Или чем мазать что бы усилить кровоток и восстановление ?
Стоит ли в щадящем режиме прокачивать мышцы шеи ?



Совсем забыл . Сила в руках в норме . Но в последний месяц начал замечать , что как буду то кровь к кистям  приливает . в правую кисть больше . ( грыжа выходит в лево ) . Иногда даже немного дискомфортно руку в кулак сжать . Не знаю , может это связано как то с грыжей ?


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2020)

@UVI, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

> Скажите, шансы на резорбцию большие ? Можно ли ее ускорить перцовыми пластырями или грелками? Или чем мазать что бы усилить кровоток и восстановление ?


У Вас нет проблем от грыжи.

Наберите в инете: корешковый синдром 6 шейный корешок.
И здесь изложите, обсудим.


----------



## UVI (3 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, я полностью с Вами согласен ,  у меня нет корешкового синдрома .
Но я полностью обследовался , сделал КТ с контрастом главного мозга , проверил сердце , слух ( аудиограмма, осмотр ЛОРа) кровь , гормоны , все в норме . При всем при этом у меня вегетативные проблемы , стук пульса в ухе ( громкость усиливается при поворотах шеи в лево) , частый писк в обоих ушах , слабость , периодическая тревожность , учащенность пульса (особенно к вечеру) . В последнии 3 месяца замечал странные изменения в зрении (тяжело описать) , повышенный прилив крови к кистям . 
30 лет жил без этих проблем , и тут все разом за пол года навалилось .

Сделанное неделю назад МРТ , на котором выявлена грыжа , по моему мнение многое обьясняет . У меня выявлена гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии , при этом левая компенсирует недостаточность кровотока . Но грыжа выходит в лево ,как раз в сторону левой позвоночной артерии. Возможно возникшее около грыжи воспаление задевает левую позвоночную артерию , и мой организм так начинает реагировать . И пульс в левом ухе я слышу от левой позвоночной артерии .

К местному неврологу в поликлинике я еще не ходил с результатами МРТ , но в последний раз когда я у него был , мне назначили антидепрессанты и успокоительные .

Теперь вопрос по поводу самой грыжи : Что с ней делать? Дать покой или наоборот заняться спортом ? ( у меня сейчас сидячая работа ) . Какие прогнозы ?
Читаю сейчас про резорбцию , хочется ускорить процесс ... Грелки или перцовые пластыри , из-за которых будет улучшатся кровоток , использовать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

Грыжа дает корешковый синдром и ее уменьшение решает эту проблему.
Остальные проблемы не от грыжи, значит, ее уменьшение не даст улучшения.

Обследованы с ног до головы и ничего серьезного нет, а вот тревожность и чувствительность есть.
Значит даже самую маленькую проблему Вы будет чувствовать сильнее и обиднее.
И не зря врачи назначают Вам антидепрессанты, с ними Вы станете как все, а значит и большая часть жалоб отступит.


> Сделанное неделю назад МРТ , на котором выявлена грыжа , по моему мнение многое обьясняет . У меня выявлена гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии , при этом левая компенсирует недостаточность кровотока . Но грыжа выходит в лево ,как раз в сторону левой позвоночной артерии. Возможно возникшее около грыжи воспаление задевает левую позвоночную артерию , и мой организм так начинает реагировать . И пульс в левом ухе я слышу от левой позвоночной артерии .


С гипоплазией летчик годен к летной работе, если хорошо тренирован и выдерживает нагрузки.
Грыжа до сосуда не достанет по анатомии и воспаление не достанет, да и нет его там.
А вот пульс из-за гипоплазии можете слышать, но пусть себе пульсирует, точно знаете, что сердце бьется.

Какую жалобу считаете, что мешает жить больше всего?


----------



## UVI (3 Дек 2020)

Гипоплазия позвоночной артерии у меня с рождения , просто только сейчас выявили . Пульс в ухе я раньше никогда не слышал , этот симптом появился только сейчас . Гипоплазия у меня правой артерии , а пульс слышу в левом ухе .
Я специально добавил фотографию МРТ сверху , видно что края грыжи очень близко подходят к левой позвоночной артерии . Логично предположить, что даже если она не касается артерии , то воспалительный процесс около грыжи возможно взаимодействует со стенкой артерии .
  Невроз или какое нибудь невротическое расстройство у меня наверняка есть . Точнее появилось , я ведь уже пол года живу со стуком  в ухе и проблемами с организмом . Но вряд ли невроз ( если он есть ) основная причина . Скорее всего он вторичен на фоне другой проблемы .

  Уважаемый Доктор , я хотел бы узнать как на практике проявляется небольшое сдавливание спинного мозга ? Грыжа ведь не всегда давит на корешки .
И скажите наконец , что мне делать с грыжей ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

Грыжу не трогать
Сдавления спинного мозга у Вас нет.
Воспаления вокруг грыжи нет.
Артерия защищена от грыжи унковертебральным отростком.


----------



## UVI (4 Дек 2020)

Спасибо за развернутый ответ . Буду бороться значит со своим невротическим расстройством . Возможно кризис и карантин меня довели ....
  Спортом с моей грыжей заниматься можно ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Дек 2020)

Спортом никому нельзя.
А лечебными тренировками всем нужно.


----------



## UVI (5 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, можете по моему МРТ сказать сколько примерно времени моей грыже ? Просто пытаюсь вычислить , когда я её умудрился заработать.
И в течении какого время произойдет резорбция? "Лечебные тренировки" ускоряют заживление грыжи? Шею подвергать "лечебным тренировкам "или дать покой?


----------



## UVI (6 Дек 2020)

Сегодня появился еще один симптом. Чуть было скорую не вызвал....
Ложусь спать, начинаю засыпать и тут в ногах тепло появляется . И одновременно в левом ухе странный тихий звук похожий на постукивание . Подумал сначала что пульс в ухе слышу , сравнил с пульсом и сразу понял что постукивания в ухе существенно быстрее  идут . В общем из-за нипонимания в чем дело , появился страх . Попытался снова уснуть , и сново тепло в ногах и немного в руках , как буд то их кто то греет ) . В общем начал себя настраивать что что если помру , значит так суждено . Страх кое как сбил , пульс нормализовался и я уснул .
  Уже не знаю что делать .... сново в поликлинику идти - подумают что кукухой поехал .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Дек 2020)

UVI написал(а):


> ...можете по моему МРТ сказать сколько примерно времени моей грыже ? Просто пытаюсь вычислить , когда я её умудрился заработать.
> И в течении какого время произойдет резорбция? "Лечебные тренировки" ускоряют заживление грыжи? Шею подвергать "лечебным тренировкам "или дать покой?


Считайте с момента появления клиники. По МРТ не определяют.
На резорбцию - 1 год.
Лечебные тренировки начинают после лечебных и восстановительных упражнений и к тому времени в пораженном сегменте уже нет движения и поэтому нет боли, именно ему и нужен покой. Поэтому важно и правильно делать по ппо принципу выполнения и правильно по набору упражнений.


UVI написал(а):


> Сегодня появился еще один симптом. Чуть было скорую не вызвал....
> ...
> Уже не знаю что делать .... сново в поликлинику идти - подумают что кукухой поехал .


Паническая атака.
Надо лечить.


----------



## О. (6 Дек 2020)

UVI написал(а):


> Сегодня появился еще один симптом. Чуть было скорую не вызвал....
> Ложусь спать, начинаю засыпать и тут в ногах тепло появляется . И одновременно в левом ухе странный тихий звук похожий на постукивание . Подумал сначала что пульс в ухе слышу , сравнил с пульсом и сразу понял что постукивания в ухе существенно быстрее  идут . В общем из-за нипонимания в чем дело , появился страх . Попытался снова уснуть , и сново тепло в ногах и немного в руках , как буд то их кто то греет ) . В общем начал себя настраивать что что если помру , значит так суждено . Страх кое как сбил , пульс нормализовался и я уснул .
> Уже не знаю что делать .... сново в поликлинику идти - подумают что кукухой поехал .


Вот если бы ноги и руки у Вас остывать начали, тогда бы и думали про помру😂, а так как теплом наливаются, то точно жить будете.


----------



## UVI (7 Дек 2020)

Да понятно что помирать предпосылок пока нет )
Просто я имел неосторожность после школы учится в меде , но по прямой специальности не работал. Только практики учебные были. Разумеется какие то базовые знания остались. И сейчас когда начались проблемы со здоровьем, и врачи не могут определится с диагнозом, каждый ставит свой диагноз ...  Начинаю сам додумывать.... А потом угораздило меня по своей инициативе сделать МРТ шеи , и разум сразу создал логическую связь :  Тепло в руках и покалывание в кисти - немного сдавливается спинно мозг или от воспаления повреждается миелиновая оболочка. Повышенный пульс - мозгу не хватает крови из-за сдавливание позвоночной артерии. Пульс в ухе при повороте головы - грыжа задевает позвоночную артерию . Странные звуки за трахеей - разваливается позвоночный диск . К тому же В МРТ помимо грыжи написали еще и остеохондроз , и сужение сагитального размера позвоночного канала до 12мм . 
Понятное дело что с такими мыслями ,  плюс почти на пол года проблем со здоровьем , начнутся и панические атаки , и невротические расстройства .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2020)

Так надо полечить невротические расстройства тогда и додумывать не будет и паники не бужет,
Будет просто понимание, что есть возрастные изменения и они должны побаливать и их надо предупреждать, а при обострении лечить.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Дек 2020)

На основании изложенной информации можно думать о наличии соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы. 
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-психотерапевту (не путать с психологом и психиатром!).


----------



## горошек (7 Дек 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На основании изложенной информации можно думать о наличии соматоформной дисфункции вегетативной нервной системы.
> Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-психотерапевту (не путать с психологом и психиатром!).


А бывают врачи-психотерапевты, которые не психиатры по образованию? Психологи, конечно, могут проводить сеансы психотерапии, но они не врачи.


----------



## UVI (8 Дек 2020)

Сам себя пытаюсь настроить , что у меня просто невроз и я себя накручиваю . Но теперь, после того как я сделал МРТ и там есть реальная проблема , убедить свой мозг что все нормально будет сложно . 
 Странно конечно , я никогда не ходил по врачам и не искал у себя проблемы со здоровьем . Последний раз в поликлинике был 11 лет назад . и 2 года назад после ДТП в травмпункт заходил на рентген . Кстати тогда была травма шеи , но рентген ничего не показал . 
 В общем никогда за собой не замечал неврозов и предпосылок к нему ...


----------



## vbl15 (8 Дек 2020)

UVI написал(а):


> Сделанное неделю назад МРТ , на котором выявлена грыжа , по моему мнение многое обьясняет . У меня выявлена гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии , при этом левая компенсирует недостаточность кровотока . Но грыжа выходит в лево ,как раз в сторону левой позвоночной артерии. Возможно возникшее около грыжи воспаление задевает левую позвоночную артерию , и мой организм так начинает реагировать . И пульс в левом ухе я слышу от левой позвоночной артерии .


нет, это так не работает


UVI написал(а):


> Я специально добавил фотографию МРТ сверху , видно что края грыжи очень близко подходят к левой позвоночной артерии


по меркам позвоночника это не близко -они вообще не соприкасаются


UVI написал(а):


> Но теперь, после того как я сделал МРТ и там есть реальная проблема , убедить свой мозг что все нормально будет сложно .



Реальной проблемы нет. Это вариант взросления Вашего позвоночника. Похожие грыжи у половины Ваших одноклассников. Оставьте ее в покое. Грыжа не является причиной всех бед, просто легкость выполнения МРТ и абсурдность интерпретации полученных данных приводят к увеличению пациентов с "дискогенным" проблемами. Прислушайтесь  к Федору Петровичу.


----------



## UVI (8 Дек 2020)

vbl15 написал(а):


> нет, это так не работает


почему я тогда слышу пульс в левом ухе ? при повороте головы в лево  становится громче и четче . Я сверял этот пульс во всех возможных местах, это 100% именно пульс . Слух в порядке ( результаты аудиометрия , костная и воздушная проводимость звука в норме ) . КТ с контрастом главного мозга ничего не выявило ( ни аневризм , ни опухолей и тд .. )
  Если это не грыжа с позвоночной артерией , то единственное что я могу себе представить - это какая то глубокая мышца в шее с хроническим воспалением  , уже пол года  давит на какую нибудь артерию , либо сама через место крепления к черепу передает звук пульса .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Не может грыжа давить на сосуд.
Там есть другие давления.

Пульс в ухе.
Течет река широкая - слышите?
Река вошла в узкое место - бурный поток, слышите?


----------



## UVI (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, вот я об этом же . Вошла в узкое место ... 30 лет узкого места не было , и тут появилось . И появился звук , а вместе с ним еще букет проблем со здоровьем которых раньше не было .
Что явилось причиной появления узкого места ? И это произошло резко , в один день .

Прежде чем идти в психушку , начинать кушать галопередол , антидеприсанты и тратить кучу часов на психотерапевтов , я хотел бы с этим разобраться . Быть может неврозы вторичны ... Лечение основной проблемы уберет сразу все симптомы .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

> Что явилось причиной появления узкого места ? И это произошло резко , в один день .


- Так время пришло, половина жизни прошла, вот и сузилось, но это не значит что с этим не надо бороться.
А при таких нарушениях статики шейного отдела (выпрямление лордоза и боковой разворот), конечно же страдает и динамика шейного отдела. Вот ее и надо попытаться изменить.


> Прежде чем идти в психушку , начинать кушать галопередол , антидеприсанты и тратить кучу часов на психотерапевтов , я хотел бы с этим разобраться . Быть может неврозы вторичны ... Лечение основной проблемы уберет сразу все симптомы .


Тут все зависит от тех кто живет на берегу, или возле железной дороги. Те кто спокоен, не просыпаются от шума и вибрации проходящего поезда, а новички - не спят. Но если новички вс вечера водки напились, то опять ничего не слышат, спят как младенцы.
Думаю без препаратов будет сложнее справляться. Надо же понимать, что не все болезни вылечиваются.


----------



## UVI (9 Дек 2020)

Пойду значит за водочкой ) 
 А если серьезно , уже думал над возрастными изменениями .... Но Стук в ухе за пол года в целом имеет тренд на снижение . Медленно , иногда скачкообразно , но стук все тише и тише . Сначала пульс был всегда . Через 2 месяца только при вставании со стула первые 10 сек , физической нагрузке и повороте шеи в лево . Еще через 2 месяца и по сей день - только при физической нагрузке , либо по лестнице больше 2х этажей поднимаюсь и поворачиваю шею в лево . 
 Посещают мысли что просто привык к пульсу в ухе , но объективно он стал тише , и раньше он был именно в ухе , а сейчас эпицентр звука ощущается ниже уха , в левой стороне шеи . 
  Но шея в течении последних пол года побаливает стабильно . Не сильно , может быть на 1-2 по 10ти бальной системе . Боль наверняка мышечная . 
  И при ходьбе слышу звук внутри шеи , отдаленно напоминающий на смесь звука тикания механических часов , и звук который происходит когда наступаешь на стекло от разбитой лампочки . При каждом шаге слышу этот тихий звук . Сейчас видя грыжу на МРТ , понимаю что эпицентр этого звука находится там же , где и грыжа .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Подушка двигателя просела и теперь двигатель елозит по раме.
Нормально!


----------



## UVI (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, вытягивание шеи ( наклоны в разные стороны ) , накачка мышц шеи и тд - восстановят "функции подушки двигателя"?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Нет. Зубную пасту обратно в тюбик на засунуть.
А если растянуть, то заелозит сильнее. Наоборот именно в этом месте надо максимально обездвижить, сваркой приварить.
А вот соседние должны работать с избытком, вместо больного.


----------



## UVI (9 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, так почему тогда все ( и Вы в том числе ) советуют лечебную гимнастику ? Почему великие целители грыж через резорбцию Ткачев и Эпифанов (из того что я видел в интернете ) - занимаются вытягиванием?
Что мне в общем делать ? помимо психотерапевта .. )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2020)

Потому, что лечебная гимнастика должна быть для здоровых сегментов, как и вытяжение.
А резорбция, которая происходит не зависимо от меня, Ткачева, Эпифанова и даже от Вас- в пораженном сегменте.
Природа все давно решила за нас, мы только улучшаем и ускоряем.
Поэтому так важно как делать гимнастику, особенно для шейного отдела.


----------



## UVI (9 Дек 2020)

На ютубе видео видел где Эпифанов бабуле с грыжей в поясничном отделе  вытягивал спину . Судя по всему он хотел " пасту назад в тюбик загнать ".
Мне что делать? Покой шее дать? Делать лечебную гимнастику всего тела , кроме шейного отдела? Ходить можно или избегать тех движений, которые вызывают цокающий звук в месте грыжи (в том числе ходьбу)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Дек 2020)

UVI написал(а):


> На ютубе видео видел где Эпифанов бабуле с грыжей в поясничном отделе  вытягивал спину . Судя по всему он хотел " пасту назад в тюбик загнать ".
> Мне что делать? Покой шее дать?


Епифанов прекрасный специалист знающий свое дело и если и вытягивал, то больные мышцы и здоровые, но временно не работающие  сегменты позвоночника.

Надо дать покой пораженному сегменту и восстановить подвижность в оставшихся здоровых, но временно не работающих сегментах позвоночника.

Поэтому делать надо ЛФК для всего позвоночника и отдельно для пораженного отдела.
И если для всего позвоночника не проблема, главное постепенно и правильно наращивать нагрузку, то с шейным отделом несколько сложнее, тут бы все инструктору показать - лично и правильно, но вариант с постепенным наращивание нагрузки и выполнением гимнастики для шейного отделе правильно: медленно, не рывково, до боли, но не через боль, с постепенным достижением максимальной подвижности- имеет право на жизнь. На этом, кстати, построены все восточный практики. Не разберетесь, можно с доктором по вацапу связаться, он покажет, такое у нас практикуется, но надо этот час вывести у него из приема. Если сегодня, то это в 14.00, но могут занять. Уточнение по 8 903 268-11-88, администраторы подскажут.
Конечно врач мануальной терапии может воздействовать на каждый сегмент в отдельности. И приемами мануальной терапии может проверить и восстановить подвижность во временно не работающих сегментах может более быстро и эффективно чем лфк.
Массажист, просто работающий с мышцами, без попытки заменить врача мануальной терапии, так же может помочь.
Физиотерапия, рефлексотерапия, медикаментозное лечение - эти методики могу воздействовать двояко, на больные сегменты и на "здоровые". Тут все зависит от уровня боли и воспаления. При из значительности - на больные. При незначимости - они так же могут работать в помощь формированию нового стереотипа.

Новый стереотип- стереотип при котором тренированные мышцы обеспечивают весь режим повседневной нагрузки (а если надо и повышенной, вплоть до спортивной) с минимальной подвижностью в пораженном сегменте.


----------



## UVI (15 Дек 2020)

Уважаемые доктора. Нашел вот такую информацию в интернете. Хочу услышать Ваше мнения .  И уж больно много совпадений с моей историей .... Панические атаки , тахикардия , боль в шее . ЭКГ хорошее , все проверили - назначили антидепрессанты . Совпадение еще и в том , что перед началом моих проблем со здоровьем , я решил сново начать заниматься спортом ( после 5ти летней сидячей работы ) .

Напомню о себе : раньше никаких психических проблем не было , пульс стабильно сколько себя помню - 63-67 . Пол года слышу пульс в левом ухе , особенно громко при повороте головы в лево . КТ головы с контрастом - без патологии . Грыжа С5-С6 . Гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии .
Сейчас начал принимать Грандаксин ( тофизопам ) , с целью снизить тревожность . Принимаю 4й день , но сегодня ночью проснулся от сильного сердцебиения .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2020)

Что ж, значит надо "вправить блок".
И главное уверенность так! Чтобы пациент поверил и "вправление блока" психотерапевтическим тесным действием.

С позвоночником Вашим, конечно, надо заниматься.
Но ради боли, а ради всего остального.


----------



## UVI (16 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, В интернете еще много разных специалистов нашел , которые связывают вегетативные симптомы с позвоночником . Неужели столько людей наживаются на бедных невротиках?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2020)

Я думаю, что они искренне думают так.
Они просто не прочитали про телесно ориентированную психотерапию.
Когда я на лекциях показываю врачам примеры на их же ощущениях, то сам испытываю неполное понимание этих процессов.
Как человек "практический" и привыкший все потрогать руками, ощущаю недоверие к происходящему.
Но как врач, понимающий почему это происходит, удивляюсь "природному гению" всё это развившему и сформировавшему.


----------



## IrinaMM (17 Фев 2021)

Не знаю что насчет панических атак, до недавнего времени их у меня никогда не было и не было тревожности. Но с тех пор как в октябре 20 г заболела шея и на Мрт нашли грыжу с5-с6, то появилась и тревожность, и потливость время от времени-то думаю это паническая атака и есть. Вообще не знаю как шею лечить-была и у мануала, и блокады делала, магнитотерапию, но головокружения при ходьбе остаются.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2021)

@IrinaMM, создайте собственную тему и пообщайтесь с врачами форума.


----------

